# vServer - Einsteigerhhilfe benötigt



## Genesyst (29. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin einer jener Leute die sich einen vServer geholt haben ohne zu wissen was sie da tun. Allerdings habe ich das sehr bewusst gemacht, da dieser mich a) die ersten 3 Monate nichts kostet, und b) ich meinen normalen Webspace in diesem Zeitraum noch habe. Daher bleibt genug Zeit um sich mit diversen Dingen auseinander zu setzen.

Was ich allerdings unterschätzt habe ist überhaupt einen Ansatzpunkt zu finden. Oder anders gesagt: Was ist wichtig, was muss wie gemacht werden, usw. Ich habe schon geschaut ob es ein Buch gibt das sich mit den generellen Mechanismen eines vServers auseinander setzt. Leider findet man nur spezielle Literatur zu Linux, usw. im allgemeinen.

Daher starte ich hier mal diesen Thread, und vllt findet sich ja hin und wieder jemand der mir bei meinen Fragen helfen kann.

Das System ist Ubuntu in der Version 6.06, sowie einem Pleskaufsatz, genauer von HostEurope, mit diversen Konfiguartionen. Mailserver, usw laufen, und funktionieren soweit auch nach ersten Tests.

Ich habe mittlerweile ein paar Dinge hinbekommen, aber vor allem bei Sicherheitsaspekten mache ich mir wohl zu Recht Sorgen. Hier wären auch ein paar Frage: Gibt es automatismen die ich in Plesk aktivieren muss, die regelmäßig durchgeführt werden müssen? Welche Dinge muss ich per Hand machen, wie informiere ich mich da am Besten.

Ich würde mich hier über ein paar Tips, gerne auch Links freuen. Mir ist bewusst das ich von niemandem verlangen kann das er mir dabei hilft, und viele "Kenner" werden nun wahrscheinlich mit dem Kopf schütteln, aber vllt mag mir ja trotzdem jemand ein wenig helfen, ohne gleich Vorhaltungen zu machen. 

Eine andere Frage am Rande wäre noch Folgende: Ich habe gestern zu Testzwecken eine Domain von meinem normalen Webspace auf den vServer "transferiert". Die Domain, DNS, usw. sind im Plesk angelegt, und auch bei Denic ist der Nameserver mittlerweile geändert. Das geht alles auch soweit, aber: Ich erreiche die Domain zwar über www. aber nicht wenn ich nur http:// verwende. Ist da noch etwas nicht aktualisiert (IP-Auflösung, etc), oder habe ich vllt etwas falsch gemacht?

Ich bedanke mich hier schon mal im Voraus, und wie gesagt jede Hilfe ist willkommen. Ich habe auch kein Problem mich irgendwo einzulesen, egal wie viel es ist, allerdings braucht es einen Ansatzpunkt. 

Grüße vom,

Genesyst

P.s.: Nochmal zum Thema Literatur - Gibt es vllt doch ein Buch das sich mit dem Konfigurieren von vServern beschäftigt, also explizit damit?


----------



## Flex (29. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema Literatur weiß ich es leider nicht, aber ich empfehle dir folgendes Forum mal:
http://www.serversupportforum.de 

Dort war ich früher, als ich noch einen vServer besaß, auch aktiv und es gibt sehr viele Hilfen.
Gerade in den HowTos und der Benutzer Huschi ( http://www.huschi.net/ ) sind da recht hilfreich 

Viel Spaß.


----------



## zeroize (29. Januar 2009)

Da Ubuntu ein Debian-Ableger ist, gibt es unter http://www.openoffice.de das offizielle Debian Anwenderhandbuch auf Deutsch. Das ist schon mal ein guter Ansatz für die Konsolenkonfiguration deines Systems. Dort ist auch beschrieben, wie man zeitgesteuert Backups machen und automatisierte Updates durchführt.
Ein paar gute Tutorials findest du natürlich bei Tutorials.de  - und bei http://www.howtoforge.net wenn es etwas spezieller wird (Emailserver konfigurieren ohne Plesk, etc..
Außerdem kannst du so ziemliche alles über Ubuntu unter http://www.ubuntuusers.de abfragen, was man so wissen will.
Achja und wie gesagt - Ubuntu ist nur ein Debian mit ein bisschen hübschen Aufsatz *überspitzt_gesagt* - vielleicht solltest du dir lieber ein aktuelles Debian installieren - weil dein Ubuntu scheinbar auch schon etwas älter ist (Aktuell Version 8).
P.S. Wenn du Probleme hast und danach googlest - kannst du statt ubuntu auch mal debian angeben - manchmal kann das helfen


----------

